# Wer kennt speedy-pilker?



## djoerni (19. März 2006)

Moin moin!

ich war gestern in ganderkesee bei un-fishing. dort wurden speedy pilker angeboten. (www.speedy-fish.net). hat diese pilker schon jemand gefischt? machten einen sehr guten eindruck. 

gruß jörn


----------



## Franz_16 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

sind die besten Pilker für die Ostsee die ich kenne. 
allerdings auch nicht gerade billig.
kaufen tu ich die Teile bei bigtackle.de 
der Speedy-fish Shop ist ne Zumutung


----------



## kiepenangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> der Speedy-fish Shop ist ne Zumutung



Gründe???


----------



## Hardi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Kaufe die Pilker bei meneim Händler in HH-Bramfeld und auch die Küstenwobbler die ich gerne fische.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> Gründe???



- die Seitenbreite ist so festgelegt, dass man Scroll-Balken erhält obwohl es nix zu scrollen gibt
- bei den Rollover Effekten verschiebt sich alles
- die Farben passen hinten und vorne nicht zusammen
- keine SSL-Verbindung
- keine Kundenkonten
- kein Gesamtbild
usw.

Deswegen kann man da auch einen Pilker bestellen, aber mir als Webdesigner fallen solche Sachen halt auf.

Wie gesagt, die Pilker finde ich saugut.


----------



## micha_112 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Die Pilker sind sehr gut verarbeitet und verdammt fängig! 
Der Preis ist doch wohl auch nicht zu hoch, vergleiche doch mal mit Eisele!

Gruß Michael


----------



## djoerni (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

danke schonmal für die schnellen antworten. den preis fand ich auch eher interessant. eisele z.b. liegt ja preislich eher noch höher als die speedys. wo in bramfeld ist denn der laden?


----------



## Sailfisch (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Habe auch schon mit den Speedy-Pilkern gerfischt. Hatte sie von Olaf schnell bei einer gemeinsamen Kuttertour bekommen. War sehr zufrieden mit den Pilkern. 
was denn Shop angeht, so kann ich dem Posting von Franz nur zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## micha_112 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Da habe ich leider keine Ahnung,kannst auf seiner Homepage kaufen,es gibt da wesentlich schlechtere. 
Es kommt ja auf das Produkt an und nicht auf die Homepage.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

hab die teile noch nie gesehen also bitte ein foto!!

Danke


----------



## kiepenangler (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> hab die teile noch nie gesehen also bitte ein foto!!
> 
> Danke



fotos sind auf der homepage, der link wurde ja schon etwas weiter oben genannt.


----------



## Hardi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@djoerni,
Du hast Post.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

ach das sind die teile!!!ich werd mal sehen ob moritz die hat und dann am 02.04 testen!!


----------



## oppa 23 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

moin die bekommst du bei moritz nicht


----------



## Tüdel (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Moin,

ich hab' die Wobbler von meinem Räucherfritzen bekommen - hatte sie vorher noch nie gesehen und auch die Internetpräsenz war damals noch eine völlig andere (war im Januar dieses Jahr).
Also die MeFo-Wobbler sind klasse, nur leider finde ich die Farben in denen ich die Teile bekommen habe nicht auf deren Farbkarte :-(

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## guifri (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

hab den olav mal auf der langeland kennengerlernt und gott sei dank zugeschlagen (nicht bei olav sondern bei den pilkern)...

so langsam müsste ich meinen vorrat mal wieder auffüllen, sind m.e. fängiger als eisele...


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Gibst die etwa nur zu bestellen!!|gr:


----------



## micha_112 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

ja,die gibt es bei ihm im online shop http://www.speedy-fish.net/
da du aus hamburg kommst,kannst du sie dir vielleicht ja auch bei olaf abholen.

gruß michael


----------



## MetalMen (22. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hi!
Wollte mal fragen, ob die wirklich in punkto Fängigkeit mit den Eiseles mithalten können. Bin von denen zwar überzeugt, aber nicht unbedingt bereit für nen 60g Pilker 8€ zu bezahlen. Bräuchte nämlich noch welche bis 60g als Solopilker. 

Danke, mfg Eric


----------



## micha_112 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Moin Eric,

ich bin der festen Überzeugung,dass die Pilker wesentlich fängiger sind.

Gruß Michael


----------



## MetalMen (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Danke Micha!!!
Dann werde ich mich mal eindecken...


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (27. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hallo,

der Olaf produziert die Pilker als 1-Mann-Betrieb und kann daher natürlich nicht den gesamten deutschen Markt abdecken. Jeder Einzelne wird von ihm persönlich in unzähligen Arbeitsgängen und mit teilweise 16 Schichten Lack versehen. Normalerweise wären die Teile unbezahlbar. Die Fängigkeit ist absolut top und Olaf het z.B. im letzten Jahr auch den besten Tagesfang bei mir an Bord in die Kisten gelegt: Er hat alleine nach dem 130. Dorsch aufgehört! . . . aber auch nur, weil ich die leckeren Filets für das Mittagessen an Bord für die nächsten Tage gern haben wollte|supergri . Eigentlich wollte er schon bei 40 Fischen aufhören.

In Norge hab ich die Speedy´s selbst getestet und hab mit meinem Bootskollegen Mic Wolf zusammen am besten Tag 31 Köhler über 30 Pfd. gefangen und das an Spinnruten,  20g-80g Wg. in 100m Tiefe!#6 

Gruß


Bernhard |wavey:


----------



## kiepenangler (27. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				MS FORELLE Kpt. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Olaf produziert die Pilker als 1-Mann-Betrieb und kann daher natürlich nicht den gesamten deutschen Markt abdecken. Jeder Einzelne wird von ihm persönlich in unzähligen Arbeitsgängen und mit teilweise 16 Schichten Lack versehen. Normalerweise wären die Teile unbezahlbar.



das ja hammer, und die sind ja nicht mal teurer, als die ganzen pilker, die am fließband als massenware hergestellt werden.#6


----------



## Rausreißer (27. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Man, man Bernhard,

hier wird ja wohl alles verpetzt.  
Verdammt |rolleyes  

So sehen die Dinger aus:







TipTop Teile von Olaf.

Besten Gruß,
Gernot #h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Mmmmh... Olaf... Schnell...Pilker giessen... Das kommt mir alles sehr bekannt vor!!! Ich kenn auch nen Olaf der Pilker giesst, war der Haus und Hoflieferrant von meinem damaligen Angelladen... Und wenn ich mir die Pilker auf Gernot´s Bild so anschaue, kann ich da eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit nicht von der Hand weisen!!! Ich hab mal von Olaf ne Handvoll Testgüsse zum testen mitbekommen und muss sagen, DIE FUNKTIONIERN!!!! In der 100gr. Version nehm ich den oft zum Jiggen bei ruhigem Wetter und muss nach unzähligen Einsätzen neidlos zugeben ,das der Lack bei weiten besser ist als von z.b Kieler Blitzen oder Eisele Pilkern. Eisele und Kieler Pilker haben zum Teil schon nach dem ersten Jiggereinsatz erhebliche Lackabplatzungen, nicht aber Olaf´s Pilker!!! Die sehen immer noch so aus, wie am ersten Tag!!!


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Ja, so sehen die guten Stücke aus. Wieviel Arbeit der Olaf in die Entwicklung seiner Formen gesteckt hat, kann wohl kaum einer nachvollziehen. 2004 war er fast jede Woche an Bord und hatte die Formen der letzten Wochen wieder überarbeitet, den Schwerpunkt verändert, da etwas breiter gemacht , dort etwas weggefeilt und die alten Formen immer wieder weggeworfen#t :c ,  neue Formen angefertigt und die neuen Güsse dann direkt selber am Dorsch ausprobiert, bis er zufrieden war. #6 
Momentan hat er eine neue, sehr spezielle Lackmischung herausgefunden, die die Oberfläche noch glatter und haltbarer macht. 
Für eine Firme, wo der Cheff persönlich das Produkt entwickelt, tester, herstellt und auf Messen präsentiert und das alles in Deutschland und nicht in einem Billigstaat, wäre wohl jeder Preis gerechtfertigt. . .!#6 

Gruß



Bernhard


----------



## worker_one (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Welche Farben "muss" man denn haben?


----------



## Yupii (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Farben "muss" man denn haben?


natürlich die, die ich mir gerade bestellt habe:q:q:q:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Farben "muss" man denn haben?


 
Oh Man Jan, Duuuu kannst fragen stellen....   
Wenn Du wirklich auf die Farbe wert legst, geh in den Angelladen und greif von jedem Pilker der da an der Wand hängt einen ab, dann bist Du mit Sicherheit auf der sicheren Seite.  
Ich persönlich halte die Farbwahl fast für Schall und Rauch!!! Es kommt viel mehr auf die Pilkerform und Deinen Pilkstil als auf die Farbe an.
Beispiel: Bei einer meiner letzten Touren war nen Typ an Bord, der hat sich auf nen Rot/Schwarzen Kieler Blitz in Fischform (Modell Kiel) förmlich Dumm und Dusselig gefangen. Ich, fuchs wie ich bin den gleichen Pilker drangetüddelt, und was soll ich sagen... 2 Driften lang nicht eine Flosse an den Haken bekommen während der Sportskollege einen Dorsch nach dem anderen an Deck gedreht hat. Hab dann schnell auf´n Spitzkopf in Orange/Silber gewechselt... und schwupps, hats auch bei mir wieder am laufenden Band geschnaggelt.
Jetzt zu meiner Erklärung für diese Phänomen:
Der Typ hat seine Fischform, die Ihren Schwerpunkt sehr weit vorne hat und somit sehr schnell absinkt aber nicht so ein lebhaftes Köderspiel besitzt, fast brutal durchs Wasser gerissen. Mein Pilkstil hingegen ist da eher gemächlich mit nur minimalen Pilkbewegungen. An diesem Tag war mit meinem Pilkstil in Kombination mit der Fischform kein Pokal zu gewinnen.
Die Spitzkopfform hat ihren Schwerpunkt eher zentriert und spielt daher schon bei sanften Pilkbewegungen sehr lebhaft. Daher konnte ich mit dem lebhafteren Köderspiel des Spitzkopfes und der sanfteren Pilkbewegung, die reissenden Pilkbewegungen in Kombi mit der nicht so lebhaften Fischform des Sportskollegen ausgleichen und bin somit auch zu meinem Erfolg gekommen obwohl wir zwei komplett unterschiedliche Farben gefischt haben.
Du siehst, Farben sind nicht alles. Besorg Dir lieber ein paar unterschiedliche Pilkerformen in den Standartfarben Orange/Silber, Blau/Silber und noch was ganz Dunkles und Du wirst sehen ,das sich auf kurz oder lang der Erfolg einstellen wird, obwohl Du nicht die Farbe fischt mit der Dein Nachbar grad abräumt.
Aber vergiss eins nicht, JEDER TAG IST ANDERS und es gilt jedesmal wieder auf´s neue zu probieren welche Pilkerform in Kombination mit Deinem Pilkstil grad ins Beuteshema des Dorsches passt. Den Pilker mit eingebauter Fanggarantie gibt es nicht!!!....


----------



## djoerni (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

da bin ich aber begeistert! da kann man ja nichts negatives an den teilen finden! habe erstmal meine pilkerkiste um ein paar pilker erweitert#6! muss dann nur noch jemanden finden der mir die kiste zum kutter trägt. so langsam wird das zu heftig! habe bis jetzt ja immer gut mit den blitzpilkern und eiseles gefangen. habe da noch ein angebot von jemanden der auch pilker selbst gießt. da werde ich dann auch nochmal vorbeigucken und dann alle vier testen. werde dann wohl mal ein ergebnis hier einstellen. danke euch allen erstmal für die postings! 
petri!

gruß jörn


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

In der Ostsee haben sich die Farben "RED HEAD" , "Tangdorsch" und Grün-Schwarz sehr gut bewährt.

In Norge lief der Black-Panther (schwarz mit Silberfolie) am besten#6 

Von SPEEDY gibts übrigens für die Ostsee die 3 Formen "KIEL", "DANMARK" und "SPITZKOPF" und die jeweils in 28 verschiedenen Farben!!! #6


----------



## sunny (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Ist Grün/schwarz noch aus ner älteren Generation? Zumindest kann ich ihn in der Farbtafel nicht entdecken. Oder habe ich was an den Klüßen???

Die Pilker sehen auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus, dass muss man meinem Namensvetter lassen#6 . 

Bekomme ich auf Grund der Namensgleichheit eigentlich einen Pilker geschenkt, wenn ich ne Bestellung aufgebe|supergri #c ?


----------



## worker_one (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

:g Nimm die Sonnebrille ab und schau dir Farbe 17 an! :m


----------



## sunny (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Pass mal up du|gr: |supergri . 

Ich bin ja vielleicht nen büschen pingelig, aber der ist grün/schwarz/rot. Kann natürlich sein, dass der gemeint ist#c . Dann hätte es die Bezeichnung "Pollack" aber auch getan. Da die anderen beiden Farbbeschreibungen ja auch über "Pilkernamen" liefen, bin  ich davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht Pollack ist.


----------



## Yupii (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@ sunny
falls meine Lieferung schon da ist, kannste ja am Samstag mal am Forellenteich ausprobieren, vielleicht fängste ja einen Dorsch:q:q


----------



## micha_2 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

der grün/schwarze ist nun mal nur grün/schwarz.
ein silber mit schwarzen rücken ist der kracher, aber leider kaum zu bekommen.


----------



## sunny (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

So, ich habe mal ein paar geordert:q . Und wehe ich fange mit den Dingers nüschts. Dann gibt's saures .


----------



## djoerni (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

dito! 23.04. ist stichtag! und wehe die dorschis wollen die pilker nicht!


----------



## sunny (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Welche Farben haste denn geordert?


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. März 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Meines erachtens, die besten Pilker, die zur Zeit auf dem Markt sind.
Ich habe mal mit einem Kollegen am kleinen Belt ein "Vergleichsfischen " veranstaltet - herkömmlicher Pilker (schwarz - rot) gegen Speedy Pilker "red head". Nach einer Stunde stand es 8:2. Dann habe ich auf das Muster "Tangdorsch" gewechselt mit ähnlich guten Ergebnissen.
Ich denke der Speedy Pilker ist sein Geld wert. #6


----------



## djoerni (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@sunny

habe mir tangdorsch, flouo-orange und rot-grün bestellt. werde mir die heute abend in hh abholen und dann mal gucken was er noch so hat was man mitnehmen kann.


----------



## sunny (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

#6 Gib mal Laut, was sie für'n Ersteindruck machen.


----------



## djoerni (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

also in der hand lagen sie gut als ich sie anfassen durfte#6
tauglichkeitstest wird wohl erst am 23.04. sein#q...
es sei denn das wetter wird schlagartig besser und ich wasser noch mein schlauchi. aber das wohl eher nicht. aber dann hau ich in die tasten und gebe gerne auskunft über meine fänge. wird dann wohl aber erst am 24. sein da das eine vereinsfahrt ist und die rückfahrt im bus immer sehr kreativ genutzt wird#g. um das ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen werde ich dann erst am montag beichten!


----------



## micha_2 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das die speedy's unschlagbar sind, und an anderen tag nich ein biss drauf kaum. hop oder top. probiert unbedingt den silbernen, grad jetzt wo heringe da sind


----------



## sunny (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				micha_2 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das die speedy's unschlagbar sind, und an anderen tag nich ein biss drauf kaum. hop oder top. probiert unbedingt den silbernen, grad jetzt wo heringe da sind



Also genau wie jeder andere Pilker auch :q .


----------



## worker_one (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Soooo, meine Speedys sind da. Erster Eindruck: :k
Werd die dann mal Ende April ne Woche lang Hardcoretests von LL unterziehen.|supergri


----------



## Dorschknorpel (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hallöle,
ich habe mir auch welche bestellt (freu... ), jetzt interessiert mich nur wie lange habt ihr auf die Lieferung gewartet? Ist glaube ich schon über `ne Woche her, dass ich bestellt habe.|kopfkrat


----------



## Yupii (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo, meine Speedys sind da. Erster Eindruck: :k
> Werd die dann mal Ende April ne Woche lang Hardcoretests von LL unterziehen.|supergri


warum hast Du die schon, obwohl ich vorher bestellt und gleich bezahlt habe???:r;+;+:c


----------



## worker_one (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

|supergri|supergri|supergri Vielleicht hab ich nicht die ganze Palette rauf und runter bestellt, so wie du.|supergri


----------



## Yupii (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> |supergri|supergri|supergri Vielleicht hab ich nicht die ganze Palette rauf und runter bestellt, so wie du.|supergri


ach ja, ich vergass


----------



## sunny (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

So gestern sind meine Pilker gekommen|supergri . Die Dingers sehen ganz hervorragend aus#6 . Super verarbeitet und klasse Haken dabei. Man werd ich die Ostsee plündern|supergri .

Weil ich solange warten musste, war sogar noch ein Pilker extra als Trostpflaster dabei. Ich weiß jedenfalls, wo ich zukünftig meine Pilker bestellen werde.


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> So gestern sind meine Pilker gekommen|supergri . Die Dingers sehen ganz hervorragend aus#6 . Super verarbeitet und klasse Haken dabei. Man werd ich die Ostsee plündern|supergri .


Das war wohl nichts
*Ich* teste ja schon am Wochenende:m
Da wird für Dich nichts mehr übrig bleiben:q:q


----------



## sunny (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

|supergri |supergri 

Ist doch immer wieder schön, dass die Hoffnung nicht stirbt.


Wünsche dir nen topp Törn#6 am Wochenende. Obwohl Wind aus Nordost angesagt ist, da sollen die Biester ja angeblich nicht so gut beißen. 

Dienstag will ich hier nen kleinen Bericht mit Foddos sehen .


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Dienstag will ich hier nen kleinen Bericht mit Foddos sehen .


Mal sehen ob Jens seine Digi-Cam wieder vergisst#d
Mit dem Bericht, ich weiss noch nicht.... mir werden vor lauter Fisch sicher die Arme schmerzen|supergri ob ich dann noch in die Tastatur hauen kann...;+|supergri


----------



## ollidi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



> So gestern sind meine Pilker gekommen|supergri . Die Dingers sehen ganz hervorragend aus#6 . Super verarbeitet und klasse Haken dabei. Man werd ich die Ostsee plündern|supergri .


Davon wirst Du mir ja wohl mal einen zum Testen leihen, wenn wir in Meschendorf sind.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



> Davon wirst Du mir ja wohl mal einen zum Testen leihen, wenn wir in Meschendorf sind.


@ollidi
da wär ich an deiner Stelle ganz ganz vorsichtig.... 
genau so hats bei mir auch angefangen.... in Meschendorf "nur mal getestet".... 
danach wirste von den Dingern kaum noch loskommen...


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Davon wirst Du mir ja wohl mal einen zum Testen leihen, wenn wir in Meschendorf sind.


das glaubst Du, wo er doch so geizig,ähh sparsam ist;+|supergri|supergri


----------



## ollidi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@Franzl
Mal abwarten. Ich habe da auch noch was selbstgebasteltes in Petto. |rolleyes 

@Yupii
Ansonsten kann er auf dem Dach meines Autos mitfahren und sich an der Reling festhalten. :q


----------



## djoerni (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

da meine ja auch schon ne weile in meiner kiste liegen, werde ich sie am wochenende auch mal loslassen. am letzten wochenende ging aufgrund von flaute absolut nix!!!:r bin morgen zwischen fehmarn und neustadt unterwegs ein boot überführen wäre doch gelacht wenn da nicht zufällig mal der motor ausgehen würde... wünsche allen die loskommen viel petri heil!

gruß jörn


----------



## sunny (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Davon wirst Du mir ja wohl mal einen zum Testen leihen, wenn wir in Meschendorf sind.



Sischa, sischa. Das einzige Problem, ich habe keine zwei Pilker mit demselben Gewicht und der derselben Farbe. 

D.h., wenn du mit einem Pilker fängst, musst du den wieder zurück geben:q , damit ich mit diesem weiter angeln kann .

@Franzl

Was ist denn jetzt mit euch? Kommt ihr nach Meschendorf? Mit welcher Pilkerfarbe warst du denn damals erfolgreich?


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



> @Franzl
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt mit euch? Kommt ihr nach Meschendorf? Mit welcher Pilkerfarbe warst du denn damals erfolgreich?



Ne, ich komm nicht nach Meschendorf. 
War letzte Woche erst in Heiligenhafen... bei der Strecke ist das einfach nicht drin. 

Erfolgreich waren wir mit den Modell, welches einen schwarzen Körper und einen roten Kopf hat - die gehen vor allem bei Sonnenschein recht gut!


----------



## Fairlay (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Die Pilker sind auch meiner Meinung nach mit das betse was man so kaufen kann.
Wir haben damit in Norge fast alle Fischarten verführt. Selbst die Rotbarsche hatten die Pilker zum Fressen gern.


----------



## Yupii (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Erfolgreich waren wir mit den Modell, welches einen schwarzen Körper und einen roten Kopf hat - die gehen vor allem bei Sonnenschein recht gut!


@ ollidi:q:q:q
dann kannste ja einfach sunny dranhängen


----------



## ollidi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



> ich habe keine zwei Pilker mit demselben Gewicht und der derselben Farbe.


Das bekommen wir schon hin. :q

@Franzl
Schade. Aber das kann ich durchaus verstehen. |rolleyes  Hast Du Jörg schon informiert?

@Yupii
Wieso habe ich gerade dasselbe gedacht? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

uff... ollidi
ich wusste gar nicht, dass Micha mich da angemeldet hat :q 

Naja mal schauen, wenn der olle Dorsch da hochtouren will, wirds an mir nicht scheitern :q


----------



## ollidi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Bei Euch bietet sich ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft an. :m Das spart bei den momentanen Spritpreisen #q  viiieeel Geld.  
Deswegen nehme ich ja auch sunny mit. :m


----------



## sunny (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Euch bietet sich ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft an. :m Das spart bei den momentanen Spritpreisen #q  viiieeel Geld.
> Deswegen nehme ich ja auch sunny mit. :m



A so, A so, endlich rückst'e mal mit der Wahrheit raus|gr: . Sieh zu, wo du so'n Pilker herbekommst, die Farbe habe ich nämlich.

Soviel Härke kannst du mir garnicht andrehen, um das wieder gut zu machen#d .

@Yupii 

Ich habe keinen roten Kopf#d :q .

@Fairlay

Welche Gewichtsklasse und Farbe der Pilker habt ihr denn für Norge verwendet?


----------



## ollidi (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@sunny
In Dein Auto würden wir das ganze Geraffel ja auch nie im Leben nicht reinbekommen. :m Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass DU mir einen leihen wirst. Ansonsten muss ich Dir mal zeigen, wie gross so ein Bergmannpilker sein kann, wenn er wo reinrutscht. :q


----------



## micha_2 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Die qualität dieser pilker ist sehr sehr gut. Mein Gerätehändler hat sie auf eine Eisentürschwelle gehauen, so das er total rund gebogen ist. Aber die Folie ist nicht einmal eingerissen. er hat zwar an der Stelle ne kleine Kerbe, aber ansonst i.o. mach das mal mit nen billigen anderen. Also eine TOPqualität.


----------



## Speedy-Fish (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Um eins im vorwege gleich klar zu stellen ich bin nicht Olaf Schnell sondern Andreas Michael und ich möchte hier keine Werbung für die Pilker machen. Sondern habe mich hier nur angemeldet falls fragen oder Anmerkungen zu den Pilkern sind. 

Ich werde so mir die Zeit gegeben ist, hier des öfteren rein schauen.

Ein Petri an alle Angler


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@Speedy-Fish

Herzlich Willkommen im Board#h . 

Da habe ich doch gleich mal ne Frage|supergri . Sind die 40grämmer in der Farbe Tangdorsch und blau/silber wieder lieferbar? Wenn nicht, wann kann man da wieder mit rechnen?


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Speedy-Fish
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen im Board#h .
> 
> Da habe ich doch gleich mal ne Frage|supergri . Sind die 40grämmer in der Farbe Tangdorsch und blau/silber wieder lieferbar? Wenn nicht, wann kann man da wieder mit rechnen?


ohhhh, habe ich Dir die letzten vor der Nase weggeschnappt?


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Das kann sein|gr: . Und so ungeschickt wie du warst, hast se auch gleich wieder in der Ostsee liegen lassen|supergri .


----------



## Yupii (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann sein|gr: . Und so ungeschickt wie du warst, hast se auch gleich wieder in der Ostsee liegen lassen|supergri .


dieses Mal nur einen:r
Schwund ist halt überall


----------



## Speedy-Fish (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> @Speedy-Fish
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen im Board#h .
> 
> Da habe ich doch gleich mal ne Frage|supergri . Sind die 40grämmer in der Farbe Tangdorsch und blau/silber wieder lieferbar? Wenn nicht, wann kann man da wieder mit rechnen?


 
Zur Zeit nur die Kielform 40gr in Blau/Silber


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Ich bin mehr an der Spitzkopfversion interessiert. Kannst du da abschätzen, wann da wieder was geht?


----------



## jakkalas (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

moin zusammen,

speedys sind entweder übers internet www.speedy-fish.net
oder bei diversen händlern, kutterkapitänen und auf messen zu bekommen (z.b. auf der aqua fisch vom 01/03/07 bis zum 04/03/07)

für fragen stehe ich euch gerne zur verfügung

tight lines


----------



## Köhlerschreck (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Moin zusammen,

wann kann man die guten Stücke denn wieder erwerben?
Auf der HP ist ja z.Zt. nichts machbar oder ich bin blind.

MfG


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

versuchs doch mal bei www.bigtackle.de, die führen die speedys doch auch.


----------



## loki73 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

bei dem internetshop hab ich auch mal bestellt, und nach 10 monaten kam dann 1/3 der bestellten pilker und davon waren noch einige in der falschen gewichtsklasse.

ich hab da öfters angerufen und bekam immer die selbe antwort, derzeit nicht lieferbar.
oder

der michael bringt mir nach dem norgetreffen welche vorbei.


tja, ich hab mir etwas anderes bestellt und bekam noch ein kleines dankeschön.


bevor du bestellst ruf lieber an und lass dir die lieferfähigkeit bestätigen. ansonsten ein guter laden.


----------



## nowortg (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hallo zusammen, 
die Pilker werden in Magdeburg auf der Messe im November zu kaufen sein. Es soll eine vernünftige Auswahl da sein.

Stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> die Pilker werden in Magdeburg auf der Messe im November zu kaufen sein. Es soll eine vernünftige Auswahl da sein.
> 
> Stets Petri Heil
> ...



Nur dort?????????


----------



## nowortg (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hallo nochmal,
nicht nur dort. Habe auch gehört in Duisburg auf der Messe. Bei ASE in Leverkusen gibt es auch eine ordentliche Auswahl. Der ASE wird auch auf den Messen in Hamm, Karlsruhe und Dortmund mit Speedy-Pilkern, vielleicht auch Wobblern, vertreten sein.

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## tincatinca (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Wo kann man die Speedy Pilker kaufen, so dass man auch alle bekommt?


----------



## Franky (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hau doch mal Bigtackle-Holger an, ob er sie noch/wieder im Programm hat... Laut Olaf Schnell himself ist die Produktion wieder komplett angelaufen!
www.bigtackle.de


----------



## loki73 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@tincatinca

ruf auf jeden fall da vorher an, sonst ist ärger programmiert. der i-net shop ist in lieferbarkeit nicht ganz zuferlässig.

ich hab fast nur noch speedy (danmark) in meiner kiste. vorallem der tangdorsch und so ein schwuler pinkfarbener sind immer für ein fisch gut gewesen.


----------



## tincatinca (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Fischt die auch wer auf große Köhler in Norge im Freiwasser?


----------



## Plitenfischer (9. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Hallöchen,
der Black Widdow in 125g war bei meinem letzten Hitraurlaub der absolute Köhlerkiller:vik::vik:.
Bei abfallenden Kanten auf 150-200m sacken lassen und mit großen Drillingen mit Vollspeed wieder hoch-- sehr erfolgreich auf Großköhler!!!


----------



## XDorschhunterX (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Also ich weis nicht, hatte auch schon mal auf der MS Langeland Kontakt mit Speedy Fish Pilker. Ich kam mir da fast wie auf ner Verkaufsveranstaltung vor. Die hatte einer mit an Bord und in der Kantine ausgebreitet. die Form sieht Interessant aus und mag unter umständen auch funktionieren und fangen, aber die Lackierung und Verarbeitung sah sehr "altpolnisch" aus. Zudem lief da ein 2 1/2 Zentermann mit viel zu engen, ausgewaschenen Speedy Fish T-Shirt. Den Preis fand ich alles andere als akzeptabel. Im direkten Angelvergleich konnte mich der "Superpilker" auch nicht überzeugen. Meine beiden Freunde hatten jeweils 16 und 17 Dorsche und ich 20 Dorsche und 7 Wittlinge auf Blitzpilker und Eisele. Der Speedy Fish Pilkernutzer stand uns in der Spitze genau gegenüber, also gleiche Bedingungen und hatte den ganzen Tag 3 Dorsche(!!!) Kann ja auch sein das er nur Pilker anpreisen und verkaufen kann, dann lag es natürlich nicht an dem Pilker, sondern am Angler. Dann sollte sich die Firma SpeedyFish aber auch fähigere, fängigere Vertreter losschicken um die Teile zu reprästieren, sonst wird das nächste Mal wieder so peinlich. Ich hatte nur den Kommentar, dass lieber bei meinen Pilkern bleibe, um auch Fische zu fangen....:m:vik:


----------



## jannisO (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht, hatte auch schon mal auf der MS Langeland Kontakt mit Speedy Fish Pilker. Ich kam mir da fast wie auf ner Verkaufsveranstaltung vor. Die hatte einer mit an Bord und in der Kantine ausgebreitet. die Form sieht Interessant aus und mag unter umständen auch funktionieren und fangen, aber die Lackierung und Verarbeitung sah sehr "altpolnisch" aus. Zudem lief da ein 2 1/2 Zentermann mit viel zu engen, ausgewaschenen Speedy Fish T-Shirt. Den Preis fand ich alles andere als akzeptabel. Im direkten Angelvergleich konnte mich der "Superpilker" auch nicht überzeugen. Meine beiden Freunde hatten jeweils 16 und 17 Dorsche und ich 20 Dorsche und 7 Wittlinge auf Blitzpilker und Eisele. Der Speedy Fish Pilkernutzer stand uns in der Spitze genau gegenüber, also gleiche Bedingungen und hatte den ganzen Tag 3 Dorsche(!!!) Kann ja auch sein das er nur Pilker anpreisen und verkaufen kann, dann lag es natürlich nicht an dem Pilker, sondern am Angler. Dann sollte sich die Firma SpeedyFish aber auch fähigere, fängigere Vertreter losschicken um die Teile zu reprästieren, sonst wird das nächste Mal wieder so peinlich. Ich hatte nur den Kommentar, dass lieber bei meinen Pilkern bleibe, um auch Fische zu fangen....:m:vik:


 

sehe ich nicht anders. Bleibe auch lieber bei meinen Blitz Pilkern sowie den wesentlich teureren Eisele. #6


----------



## Stühmper (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Da gibt es schon einige sehr gute Modelle bei den Pilkern ,

die anderen Marken fische ich auch.....sind auch klasse .

Aber komisch finde ich die Geschichte mit dem Angler der 3

Dorsche in der Spitze fängt , und die *anderen *16 , 17 und 20

plus 7 Wittlinge ............

Also was war denn da los ???

Wenn *das *jemand vom Ostsee Team der Speedys war , dann

würde *ich *den gerne mal vertreten.....wenn *Ihr *wieder mit 

der Langeland fahrt #h


Stühmper


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

stimmt! einige farben sind top. z.b. red head, tangdorsch und pink. im direkten vergleich konnte ich allerdings nicht unbedingt unterschiede feststellen. nur die lackierung ist qualitativ top.


----------



## Stühmper (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

@Djoerni

Ich bin *ganz Deiner Meinung !*

Wollte nur damit sagen , wenn die drei Mann im Schwarm von

Dorschen stehen................dann ziehen die mich zu 100% 

nicht so ab wie den 2,5 Zentner Mann :q

*Jetzt hab ichs................*

War ein Prototyp von Speedy.......ohne Haken...he..he..he


----------



## baumschubser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Moin Moin allerseits,

weiß jemand was ob es die Internetseite von speedy-pilker nicht mehr gibt bzw. ob es denn Direktversand von der Fa. noch gibt?

Habe schon im Forum nachgelesen aber unter: 
www.speedy-fish.net
komme ich nicht auf die Seite.

Kann mir einer mehr dazu sagen.

Mfg


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Bigtackle führt die Dinger noch...

Quatsch mal den BT-Holger an.


----------



## baumschubser (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Jip habe ich gelesen das es die im BT-Shop noch gibt wollte nur wissen ob das bei mir nicht funktioniert oder was da los ist.

Also vielleicht weis ja jemand bescheid.


----------



## bigbetter (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Ein Direktkauf bei Speedy / Olaf ist nicht möglich !

Du musst über Holger / BT oder auf die guten Angelmessen gehen, da triffts Du den Olaf meisstens mit seinem Verkaufsstand an !

P.S. Der Olaf hat jetzt auch seine Pilker mit _fluoreszierende_n
Farben behandelt ! In Berlin konnte ich diese neue Variante schon bewundern, unter Schwarzlicht schaut das echt sehr fängig aus ! :m


----------



## Alex1986 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Wo kann ich mir die Pilker im Internet am besten bestellen!?

;+;+;+


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> sind die besten Pilker für die Ostsee die ich kenne.
> allerdings auch nicht gerade billig.
> kaufen tu ich die Teile bei bigtackle.de
> der Speedy-fish Shop ist ne Zumutung




also ich kenne Pilkermarken die besser verarbeitet sind, besser fangen und auch preislich besser liegen. auch wenn der ein oder andere Pilker nett aussieht.

direkter Vergleich auf einem Kutter in Laboe mit einem von der Speedy  Fish Crew, (der mir dort solche andrehen wollte) gleich gute Angelplätze sprich Bedingungen da wir gegenüber geangelt haben. Juliwetter 30 Grad im Schatten, Wind 0-1, Drift 0 
 Ergebnis: 4 Dorsche Speedy  Fish Man / 20 Dorsche +7 Wittis ich mit Blitz Pilker (mein Eimer siehe unten spricht Bände)!!!
Mein Kommentar war nur: Ich glaub die kannste behalten, ich fange mit meinem irgendwie besser !!!


----------



## aloewa (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Neue Seite wird jetzt aufgebaut.

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

http://www.speedy-fish.de

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> also ich kenne Pilkermarken die besser verarbeitet sind, besser fangen und auch preislich besser liegen. auch wenn der ein oder andere Pilker nett aussieht.
> 
> direkter Vergleich auf einem Kutter in Laboe mit einem von der Speedy Fish Crew, (der mir dort solche andrehen wollte) gleich gute Angelplätze sprich Bedingungen da wir gegenüber geangelt haben. Juliwetter 30 Grad im Schatten, Wind 0-1, Drift 0
> *Ergebnis: 4 Dorsche Speedy Fish Man / 20 Dorsche +7 Wittis ich mit Blitz Pilker* (mein Eimer siehe unten spricht Bände)!!!
> Mein Kommentar war nur: Ich glaub die kannste behalten, ich fange mit meinem irgendwie besser !!!


 

Nicht nur der Pilker fängt,sondern auch der Angler,der ihn führt.

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich in der Oosterschelde mit den Speedys
wunderschöne Wolfsbarsche fangen können.
Die anderen 5 Angler sahen bedeutend schlechter aus.:m


----------



## Palometta (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

es fängt halt immer der Köder zu dem man das größte Vertrauen hat.:g

@XDorschhunterX
wenn du die Qualität der Speedy mit anderen Pilkermarken vergleichen willst wird die Luft aber, sehr schnell, sehr dünn .
Ich kenne auch einige Pilker die unter gewissen Umständen viel bessere Ergebnisse erzielen , aber einer der besser verarbeitet ist ............sorry den kenne ich nicht.
Und ich glaube ich kenne ne Menge :g
Und da die Anzahl der "Selbernachgießer" fast explodiert muss ja was dran sein am Geheimnis "Speedy"
Mich würde gerne mal interessieren wenn du da gefunden hast ,gerne auch als PN.
Um von vorneweg klar zustellen , ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit Speedy ,aber wir kennen uns natürlich !

Gruß
Palo


----------



## XDorschhunterX (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Nicht nur der Pilker fängt,sondern auch der Angler,der ihn führt.

@j.breithardt korrekt - der Köder ist nur ein kleiner Teil des Ganzen, dazu gehört aber auch, daß man das Tackle auf die vorherrschenden Wetterbedingungen und Angelbedingungen anpaßt und nicht mit nem 100gr Stock in 25 m Wasser oder bei Wind 6-7 rumzufitschen, wenn es nach einer kräftigen Pilke mit 180-200gr WG schreit, auch wenn man das Wg nicht unbedingt voll ausreizt, aber die Härte und Schnelligkeit ist halt von Vorteil.

@Palometta

 das war mir damals auf dem Kutter als Speedypilker angeboten wurde, war eher haarsträubend. unsaubere Gießlinge und lieblose Farbgebung sah schwer nach Laienwerkstatt im Keller aus. Sicher mag man sich mittlerweile auch etwas mehr Mühe geben, wie ich bei der letzten Meeresmesse sehen durfte.

Eigentlich schade, das die Luft nach oben so schnell dünn wird, aber in Süd-Ost-Asia oder Osteuropa darf die Produktion halt nicht viel kosten. Was nützen mir Billigpilker, die nach dem ersten Einsatz ihre Farbe oder Folien verlieren und dann nur noch ein längliches Stück Blei mit Ösen dran sind.
In meinem 1.Post stand doch drin, was ich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen an Vorfach hänge. Blitz-Pilker in unterschliedlichen Formen und Farben und solange ich dazu Vertrauen habe und meine Fische fange, warum soll ich wechseln. Auch ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit dem Hersteller, aber man kennt sich, wenn man im gleichen Kader fischt!


----------



## gerdi49 (20. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



micha_112 schrieb:


> Die Pilker sind sehr gut verarbeitet und verdammt fängig!
> Der Preis ist doch wohl auch nicht zu hoch, vergleiche doch mal mit Eisele!
> 
> Gruß Michael


hallöchen ich war jetzt schon 3 mal draußen und habe auf speedypilker noch nicht 1 fisch gefangen was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Brutzlaff (20. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Vielleicht führst du sie falsch....;+
Die leben quasi davon, dass sie angelupft werden und dann an loser Schnur fallen gelassen werden...

Vielleicht hattest du aber auch einfach schlechte Tage erwischt...


----------



## buttweisser (20. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Ich hab die Teile vor Ostern in Langeland das erste mal verwendet. Die Speedys fangen natürlich auch nur Dorsch, wenn welcher da ist. Aber wenn Fisch da ist, dann gehen die Speedy-Fish Pilker richtig gut. Ja und die leichten Zupfer sind es die Fisch bringen, so war es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## gerdi49 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Ich angel schon 40 Jahre aber bei 3 ausfahrten nich einen fisch,das ist selsam.Nehme ich andere pilker mit 1 beifänger oder gummifisch habe ich sofort fisch.Habe alles so gemacht wie von olly beschrieben loser schnur uns.keine ahnung.

gruß gerd#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2016)

Moin zusammen, 
Zu diesem Thema wollte ich mich auch mal melden. Ich muss sagen, Olli's Speedy Pilker sind schon von wirklich guter Qualität und fangen super. Ich baue selbst Pilker und weiss, was da an Aufwand und Mühe hinter steckt und eben handgefertigt. Wie hier schon einige Male geschrieben wurde, es muss natürlich auch Fisch da sein um fangen zu können. Wobei dann aber auch die Köderführung sehr wichtig ist. Mein Leitspruch hier:" man muss einen "Mercedes" nicht nur kaufen, sondern auch fahren können".  Auch ich bräuchte mit den Pilkern etwas Übung, da ich fast ausschliesslich meine eigenen Köder fische.


----------



## buttweisser (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Zu diesem Thema wollte ich mich auch mal melden. Ich muss sagen, Olli's Speedy Pilker sind schon von wirklich guter Qualität und fangen super...



Die Qualität der Speedy Pilker ist wirklich Top, vergleichbar mit den HAKUMA-Pilkern, die es nicht mehr gibt. Da kommt ein Eisele nicht mit. Wenn man dann noch Preis und Leistung in Sachen Verarbeitung und Fängigkeit vergleicht......

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass Eisele weniger gut fangen, aber der Preis grenzt schon an eine Frechheit, auch wenn die Teile in D produziert werden. Ein Hänger 11 Euro oder mehr versenkt, das muß ich nicht haben.


----------



## offense80 (22. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt speedy-pilker?*

Die beschriebenen Pilker von Rolf sind aber AUCH richtig gut, konnte mich schon öfter selbst von der Fängigkeit überzeugen. Daran kann man aber auch sehen, das es nicht immer ein Mercedes sein um an sein Ziel zu kommen. Auch ein Porsche kommt an


----------

